# Lings and Sons in Aruba



## travelplanner70 (Jul 8, 2012)

Is the grocery store open on Sundays?  That is the day we are arriving.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## sun&fun (Jul 8, 2012)

Ling and Sons is open Sundays, 9:00 am to 1:00 pm. By Sunday, they are usually out of milk except for the boxed shelf milk. Seems the shelves are re-stocked mid-week.


----------



## IngridN (Jul 8, 2012)

By gov't decree, grocery stores (maybe other types too) can only open for 4 hours on Sundays. One of the other grocery stores (Super Foods, Certified, or Hong King...can't remember which one) is open 10-2 on Sundays. Depending on the time you arrive, that may work for you.

Ingrid


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 9, 2012)

The food containers come in on Thursday.  I have found that Hong K or one of the other stores will have milk if Ling's is out.  Ling's is the one most TS people go to at this time (when the new Super Foods is done that will likely change) so the milk runs out quickly.  Also your TS probably has a mini-store with small amounts of milk to tide you over.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jul 9, 2012)

Since we will arrive after closing on Sunday, we will have to go to the market on property until Monday morning.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## IngridN (Jul 9, 2012)

lvhmbh said:


> ...  Ling's is the one most TS people go to at this time (when the new Super Foods is done that will likely change) ...



My guess is only if they expand their inventory to include more American brands. I believe that's why most TSers like Lings...

Ingrid


----------



## hajjah (Jul 11, 2012)

Quick question.  We are going to Aruba on 8/30 and have not been since 2010.  I remember that a new supermarket was about to open just before we left.  It's on the same street as the McDonald's before you get to the Caribbean Palm Village.  Does anyone have information on this relatively newer super market?  I'm planning to shop there unless the reviews are not good.  A friend who lives on the island was planning to shop there when it opened.
Thanks


----------



## Larry (Jul 11, 2012)

hajjah said:


> Quick question.  We are going to Aruba on 8/30 and have not been since 2010.  I remember that a new supermarket was about to open just before we left.  It's on the same street as the McDonald's before you get to the Caribbean Palm Village.  Does anyone have information on this relatively newer super market?  I'm planning to shop there unless the reviews are not good.  A friend who lives on the island was planning to shop there when it opened.
> Thanks



It was not open as of the end of June based on a forum discussion which I read on one of my timeshare websites and although construction is moving along I am not sure when it will be open.

FYI; Based on my experience with Aruba time and projects getting completed timely, I would guess that it will not be open by 8/30.


----------



## amanda14 (Jul 11, 2012)

No way that new market opens by 8-30


----------



## hajjah (Jul 13, 2012)

This cannot be the same supermarket.  We drove past there in 2010, but left the island a few days before the grand opening.  I cannot remember the name, but it's a few streets before you arrive at Carribean Palm Village on the right.  Are you referring to another supermarket slated to open?


----------



## hajjah (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok, I did a Google search and found the answer to my question.  The supermarket did open in July of 2010.  It is on Palm Beach Rd before you arrive at Linda's Pancakes.  Here is what I found:

_New Grocery Store opens in Noord/Palm Beach
*FUI Kong shopping center* opens
Under massive interest publicly *Kong FUI Shopping Center* in Palm Beach, North, opened yesterday afternoon. Owners Ji Fang, Feng Jiao Li and their children and Errol Xia Ru Henriquez and Yuetao Huihua and made the opening a big party.

Note: This is the huge store across from the Valero gas station on the road where the Wendy's & McDs is heading towards Noord_

Ok, so from the few reviews, some people were not impressed.  Maybe the store has gotten better in two years.  I really don't care for Hong King.  I think that's the one on the main road before you turn at the light for the low rises.  When we were there in 2010, the store was pretty dirty.  We got a few packaged items and got out of there.  We had no desire to buy veggies or basically anything else.   I know many of the locals shopped there, but we quickly changed our minds.  And, the store did not smell clean.  We decided to shop at Lings during our two week stay.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Jul 14, 2012)

If you are looking for an "Americanized" grocery store in Aruba, then Ling and Sons is your best bet. It is part of the IGA chain and clearly has designed the layout of the store to best resemble a US supermarket. However, the prices are not the best.
Kong Fui is a very large store near the high rise section. It's convenient, but also high priced. It's also not as clean and presentable as Ling's.
On the main road in front of Ling's are 3 stores, Super Foods, Hong King and Certified. Most Europeans seem to shop in Super Foods as it carries many international items. It is a clean store, and somewhat high-priced, but has an excellent bakery section.
Certified appears to be where the locals shop. It has the best prices, especially for produce. However, it looks like a wearhouse and is very dingy-looking. The Certified bakery is separate from the main store and carries many appealing looking items, and is therefore worth a visit.


----------



## hajjah (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the update.  I think you are right on every point.  I do prefer shopping in a store that is clean and has most of what I want while on vacation.  I think we'll stick with Ling's next month.  I thought that newer store would be better, but it seems not.


----------

